# TT Expert...A6 newbie



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

Just traded in my TT for an A6 2.7T 6 speed. I know what basic mods these engines like, just need to know what the most cost efficient catback exhaust is...if there is one. Thx.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not having the 2.7TT, I can't help you there. But where you at? Here in Always Summer Colorado I am about to take the family to FIBARK. I can't let the threat of a little rain(snow) stop us!


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Colorado Springs, for a few more days.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (outinfront)*

millitek makes an awesome exhaust for the 2.7T. Ill be picking one up after I do piggie pipes (hollow out the stock cats).


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

How much does that cost to get done, and who the hell does it?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: TT Expert...A6 newbie (outinfront)*

Hey Out
I have a bunch of links to exhaust companies on VAGLinks.com (sig). I have the APR exhasut on mine and I am very happy with it. I wasn't looking for a loud exhaust and this is there, but not loud at all. As far as mods... you can pretty much search in this forum and in the B5 S4 forum as we share the same motor so most are the same.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: TT Expert...A6 newbie (Massboykie)*

Yeah that helps...I know I'll do at least the basics...air filter, exhaust (not sure the dp are worth the cost though) bipipes, dv, and of course chip. When the turbos go it'll be all KO4 after that. This engine is great, and so inexpensive to make 350hp unlike the nightmare called the 1.8T.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: TT Expert...A6 newbie (outinfront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront* »_...not sure the dp are worth the cost though..

I agree with you. For the little gain it's not worth the 2 grand. You can rather get a set of piggies and call it quits. The power difference will be neglegible. 
That's my next upgrade also... Or I might fab up my own DPs. I got a set of stock DPs from a salvage place that were cut off right after the pre-cat so all I need is to add the piping from there to the second cat... The way the weather is going up here in the north it doesn't look like that will happen this summer....







I don't have a garage so sunny weekends are required...







You can always get the piggies done here: http://www.VASTPerformance.com .
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: TT Expert...A6 newbie (Massboykie)*

Piggies sound reasonable but who can do it and how much does it cost? It doesn't screw up flow?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: TT Expert...A6 newbie (outinfront)*

Hey Out
Nope it helps the flow as they basically remove the precat right behind the turbo. VAST does them.. Check their site for pricing. I believe it's aroudn $450 and you will have to send your stock cores back to them.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

